

UK-Based Russian Businessman Possibly Poisoned with Rare Chinese Plant - trimble-alum
https://news.vice.com/article/uk-based-russian-businessman-possibly-poisoned-with-rare-chinese-plant

======
trimble-alum
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelsemium](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelsemium)

Heartbreak grass (G. elegans) contains toxic methoxyindoles, possibly one or
more forms of gelsenicines that are research targets for novel NSAID candidate
molecules.

